

Ask HN: Do you have extra office space for a 2-person startup team? - rudeegraap

We are a 2 person team working on a social commerce startup. We want to rent a room within an office or rent cubes. Please email Kris - rudeegraap@gmail.com
======
tait
What part of the planet are you looking for?

~~~
rudeegraap
Silicon Valley

~~~
rudeegraap
Mountain View, Palo Alto, Sunnyvale area

~~~
tait
Sorry, can't help there. Good luck!

------
gdhillon
If you are ok with Union City then I can connect you with someone who offers
very cheap office space. Its a commercial building which houses insurance
agents and stuff.

